# Had me convinced/ got me convinced /convinced me



## Ionuţ7

hi...I'd like to know if there is any difference between these forms of saying things....you had me convinced/ you got me convinced/ you convinced me....thank you in advance


----------



## arici

Traducerea pentru "you had me convinced" ar fi m-ai făcut (sau lăsat) să cred (și nu mai cred), în timp ce pentru "you got me convinced" și "you convinced me" este m-ai convins. 
Depinde de context totuși.


----------



## misadro

Nu văd diferenţă între cele trei ...


----------



## arici

He had me convinced that I was wrong. - Mă făcuse să cred că nu aveam dreptate.
He got me convinced that I was wrong. - M-a făcut să cred că ...
He convinced me that I was wrong. - M-a convins că ...

Nici acum?


----------

